

How to be insanely great in front of any audience - wallflower
http://www.slideshare.net/prwalker/the-presentation-secrets-of-steve-jobs-2814996

======
ghshephard
Particularly important takeaways:

    
    
      o Practice, Practice, Practice, Practice. 
      o Form is important
      o Master the reveal

~~~
hop

      o Me thinks you missed one :)

------
stcredzero
Slide 9: I _sincerely hope_ that that's not supposed to be the first
Macintosh. If that's the intention, then I just lost all of my warm fuzzies
about how well the author researched relevant background.

Slide 51 has a better picture to pair with the words on slide 9. _That's_ the
first Macintosh. (At least the same body style.)

------
BioGeek
This is good advice, but in practice I find it very difficult to translate
these tips if you don't have to sell a product/service.

Case in point, recently I was asked for a job interview to "prepare about 10
slides as a short training session on the use of the Ensembl Genome browser by
wet bench lab scientists".

I tried to use the techniques described in this presentation and at
presentationzen (<http://www.garrreynolds.com/Presentation/slides.html>) (use
high quality graphics, limit bullet points, choose your fonts with care,...).
My result is here: <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/138632/EnsembleGenomeBrowser.odp>
(OpenOffice Presentation file, since it is a very visual presentation see the
notes for the accompanied text).

The problem I ran into is that I had to use lots of screenshots of the Ensembl
Genome browser to tell how it worked. I tried to make those screenshots as
pretty as possible (maybe even too cliché with the fading mirror effect) but I
din't find much room to show my passion for bioinformatics. Any advice on what
I could have changed?

~~~
BigZaphod
I'm no expert on presenting. (Far far far far.... from it.) I also can't view
your slides without downloading Open Office (which I'm too lazy to do). So...
take this with a huge grain of salt. :)

My first thought is that, you're right, these techniques are most obviously
applicable when selling something. But even in the case of training, I think
it might be possible to "sell" what you are trying to train if you focus on
the "what I'm doing" aspect.

What I mean is that I've sat through a few lame corporate training
presentations in my time and they always consist of loads of processes. Things
like, "do this, then this, then this, and poof - you're done!" But what they
utterly fail to actually tell you is WHAT you are doing and WHAT was
accomplished! Perhaps a lame example might help...

Imagine being taught how to cook a burger like this: First you are told how
and where to find the meat (perhaps in the freezer in the kitchen on the 3rd
shelf). Then you are told or shown that you must place the meat into a special
tray. Then this tray is inserted into the microwave oven and a very specific
numerical sequence is entered. Wait for exactly 3 minutes. Now you remove the
container from the microwave.... etc..

What's lost here is the end goal and the WHY. What are you really trying to
make and why do these steps even exist in this order? Is there really only one
single right sequence of steps?

So.. how does this help? Well, I imagine Steve would first give you the
motivation for wanted to make your burger. Perhaps he lets you taste one.
Touch it. Smell it. Study it. Compare with the "the competition." Now you know
what your goal is. Then the process is to not follow steps, but to understand
what needs to be done. You must understand that the meat must be thawed and
why you can't just cook it first, then form it into a burger shape. This kind
of thing.

So in your case, I imagine the presentation would first include real examples
and problems that need to be solved and that you will learn how to solve with
the program. Maybe work through one of them. Or study it so that it becomes
clear as to what variables are involved and why. The second act, then, is
where you connect the dots of the first part with the software. X is
represented in the software here... (do a demo) Etc. The 3rd act is to tie ti
all together. A complete example of a single event or something that you'd use
the software for and how to get the results and what they mean and how to
translate those results into real world meaning. (If it just spits out some
pretty graphs - why do I even care? What does it MEAN?)

That sort of thing.

Maybe. :P

Now I'm hungry.

------
abdulhaq
I also note that although, as pointed out, Steve is a much better presenter
than Bill, MS won the war.

Having a good presenter as CEO is great, but other attributes are more
important when it comes to a successful business.

~~~
CalmQuiet
Yes, he won the 1990s war. ...and was able to retire and turn over the 2000s
war to Steve B.

That said, true: the CEO doesn't have to be the skilled presenter. But IMHO
Jobs' central asset is his ability to judge _how people are affected by
design_ \- and that applies to product design (UX, etc) and to presentation
design. He understands how to use the powerful _emotional/subjective_
components of the consumer response (usually; better than perhaps 99.5% of
CEOs).

------
fh
Words are bad, pictures are good. Children's books have got it right.

------
manbearpig
Anything that cites Outliers instantly loses credibility for me. Maybe his
presentations became more visual throughout the decades because of the
technology available.

~~~
ghshephard
Steve Jobs presentation skills, ironically, leverage little in the way of
technology, and everything in the way of presence.

What's your issue with the Outliers 10K hours expert thesis? Do you have any
sources that indicate a significant number of individuals with a baseline
skill of ability in a particular ability, who also put in 10,000 hours of
_focused_ practice _haven't_ established "expertise?"

That particular thesis of Outliers very, very strongly resonated with me.

~~~
nandemo
I haven't read the book, but it just doesn't seem very plausible that one
needs about the same number of practice hours to become an expert at any of
several hard but unrelated skills.

This presentation goes a bit beyond that and suggests that _giving
presentations is like brain surgery_.

The actual research articles on the subject (Ericsson and others) are really
interesting, though. It's not about a magic number, but the fact that
deliberate practice has a marked effect on the level of expertise.

